# trach site bleed



## njbrown (Jun 18, 2014)

Other than an unlisted procedure code does any have a code that they have used for tracheostomy wound exploration with control of bleeding?


----------



## nsteinhauser (Jun 18, 2014)

Just a thought - have you looked at 35800?  w/ 998.11 as the dx?


----------



## njbrown (Jun 19, 2014)

thank you


----------

